# hCG levels after BFN



## ellieo9 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have just had 2nd BFN with donor egg, The clinic I am with insists that I have a hCG test even though I have used about 10 pregnancy tests and the negative line is very clear.  I have decided not to have this test done. My clinic will not give me any further advice unless I have it done, to me it is just another waste of time and money so I was wondering if anyone could advise me on what the hCG level is in woman who are not pregnant.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hiya,

I knew that my last round was unsuccessful and my clinic also insisted that I have the blood test.  When I questioned it, the nurse said that although the pregnancy tests are sensitive, there is always a chance that there is a very, very low hgc level that they need to rule out as a matter of course.

When the nurse rang me later that day to confirm the BFN, she did say, as you suspected, it's an negative, but I reckon that they have their boxes to tick and it is protocol.

Bad luck on your BFN,

Dee
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ellie

HPT's are good but they're not infallible.  I tested negative with a CB digital "test 4 days early, you conceived 1-2 weeks ago, all singing all dancing" pregnancy test yesterday morning (Official Test day).  I then went into the clinic for the obligatory blood test and had a positive all be it very low (HCG of 22)  I will be going back in tomorrow to see which way the numbers are going.

So please believe me when I say, your clinic isn't being awkward, they really do need to do that test to be 100% sure that you haven't just had late implantation or a dodgy batch of HPTs

Good luck hon 

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I used a First Response and a Clear Blue digital and FR  said I was negative and CB 'Pregnant'- I ran in a panice to the clinic and I had a BHCG of 297! I complained to FR for the distress as they are supposed to be extra sensitive!!!  they sent me  a £10 refund (not covering the cost of my blood test!!)


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

HI HCG levels need to be over 5 to be considered pregnant.

Good luck


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sally - 5 would be considered as a very low positive, you'd need to retest every 48 hours and to see those levels doubling for the pregnancy to be considered viable.  My HCG dropped to 6 yesterday so yeah, I'm pregnant but the numbers are going the wrong way. Have now stopped all meds and waiting for AF to come along and finish kicking my .

JJ1 - must have been a dodgy batch mate!  Dd you do the peestick and the bloods on the same day?  Interestingly I had the opposite on Wednesday morning. CB digi showed NOT PREGNANT (I'm never buying another one of those things, so much do I HATE to see those fr1gging words), but FR showed a faint positive and the bloods that same day showed 22 (not 20 as I think I may have said previously) So in my case, FR was the most accurate/sensitive  

Love and luck to all!

xxx


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Nix

So so sorry for your loss, saw your post on other board.

I had chem pg in March as levels never rose high enough and i hate those sticks too!

Good luck to you - you are still young at 36 (I am 43!) So fingers crossed something works for you in the future.

Sally
x


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Firstly, Nix I am so sorry for your BFN, life is so cruel sometimes.  I had a similar experience last summer.

I would advise to have the blood test.  I'm on my 3rd treatment and the 1st I had BFP but ended in m/c the 2nd treatment was more confusing, firstly got positive, then negative, went and had 1 blood test which came back at 12 (my clinic like it to be at least 25), so figured game over.  Needless to say I should have gone back as I ended up with a ruptured ectopic.  Don't want to frighten anyone, but PLEASE PLEASE be careful and follow clinic protocol.  I wish I had as I was in serious trouble and lucky I didn't cause more damage to my body.

Goodluck to one and all     to all of you and   that we all get BFP!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again

Thanx Sally and Angel 

Also just to reiterate Angel's point, my clinic needs me to test again in another week, obviously to rule out the possibility of an ectopic.  Seriously ladies, if your clinic offers bloods, please take them as they are the most accurate method of assessing what's going on following tx.

All the best

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Nix it was the same pee sample in a sterile pot that I tested with must have been a dodgy batch
L x


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone - so sorry to hear about all your experiences - it is gutting . I had a positive clinic blood test on Friday and was over the moon for all of 2 hours when they phoned me to say that the beta HCG had come back at 15 .(they said that they wanted them to be between 15 and 25 at this stage (I was 11 days post blast transfer ) and that it wasnt looking good ). They want to test me again on Monday . I have done several pee sticks - the all singing ,all dancing expensive   'test before you have even had sex '  ones and got negatives so just wanted to reiterate what everyone is saying about getting the blood test done . We are keeping our fingers crossed that the numbers are going to go up but I am sadly realistic and suspect that they wont . I am just hoping that if it isnt a viable pregnancy then it is a chemical rather than an ectopic.
Nix- 

M x


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

i just wanted to say i would be ecstatic if my clinic even offered a blood test.  when on 2nd cycle and bleeding after BFP i had to fight to have a blood test, which they reluctatly did 4 wks after OTD.  it was a high positive but they rang me with the 2nd lot of results the morning after i had lost (and seen) my little pregnancy sac so i already knew i had mc. if only they had done the blood test even 1 week earlier it would have saved a whole lot of misery and uncertainty for me. 

3rd cycle tested neg but as i kept bleeding for 5 weeks i phoned clinic and they said POAS and it was BFP.  if only they offered blood tests i may have had BFP initially and , with continued cyclogest support, who knows what the out come could have been?  

if they offer a blood test - TAKE IT  

mousey, will keep ,my fingers crossed for good results for you tomorrow. 

nix 

mo x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mo -  I'm so sorry hon. Are you definitely going to call it a day now, or would you be tempted to try another fresh go?

Good luck Mousey, I have everything crossed for you honey!         

Ellie - are you ok?  You haven't posted since you first asked the question, I hope you're all right hon 
xxx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

nix - im on my 2 ww 5th fresh cycle  but have started spotting.  no chance of any more fresh goes - have spent more than we have available already! 


mousey - hope its good news today   

x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Gawd are you on cyclogest?  What dosage?  Also, if your clinic refuses to do bloods can I suggest a trip to your local early pregnancy unit/casualty?  Tell them you think you're a couple of weeks pregnant but you're bleeding heavily and beg for a blood test.... At least then you'll know exactly where you are!  Have you done an HPT by any chance?
xxx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

yep cyclogest.  have spoken to clinic and they have agreed to up it to 3 times a day.  did HPT but i am only day 10 so wasnt really expecting anything.  it does seem to have stopped (increase in cyclogest i guess) so will just have to wait and see.  i do have that AF is imminent feeling so im really not holding out too much hope -who am i kidding!! im praying like mad


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got everything crossed for you hon!       
xxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

fragile - keeping everything crossed for you . 

Went for bloods this morning and clinic phoned later to say levels had dropped to 2.2 so all over  . On the positive side the nurses were so lovely and this is the furthest we have ever got . I always wanted one more fresh go with another donor but DH was a bit reluctant ,but with this happening he feels there might be a ***** of hope left . Whether we have any money left or not is another matter !!

Nix - hope you are ok


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

oh mousey   im so sorry but it seems you do have some positives to take away from this tx.  its the furthest you ever got - you did get a BFP!!! so there is hope for the future and if DH was reluctant but now open to trying again well, who knows....?  hmmm know what you mean about the money, not looking forward to our c. card bill 

my bleeding is getting heavier so its pretty much all over for me, im ok and resigned to it now, still have that one frostie.  just working out where we can get the £1,000 it will cost 


take care 

mo x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mousey -  I'm so sorry honey!  I know that feeling so well too and I definitely understand wher your DH is coming from re the ***** of hope. I think mine would have put his foot down and said, "no more" if we hadn't had just that brief glimmer of a BFP. So we both want to try again but as for the money... well as you say that's another issue!  Er was the Euromillions rolled over again by any chance....? 

Mo hon, I still have everything crossed for you, it's not over til it's over hon       

xxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words everyone .I am so so tired and very emotional  but early days yet 
Fragile - how are you doing ?
NIX - when do you go back for your bloods ?

Wishing you all positive outcomes in the future  

M x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi

Glad ive found this thread ive just got my first bfn after testing sunday (actual test date) and again this morning.  clinic are saying to test tomorrow (cant see what difference that will make) but they say with me not having af there could be still a chance ...

Guess by reading this i need to push to get a blood test done which would confirm for definite??

thanks nicky, xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Nicky - your clinic has a point in that no AF could mean it was a late implanter but I don't know why they don't just give you a blood test so you can know for sure instead of fiddling around with HPT's...  I have everything crossed for you hon, but I would def push for a blood test if you can get it. 
Good luck hon  

Fragile - are you ok? Did you do a blood test in the end? 

xxxx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Nixf01, clinic have been really good they rang me earlier and ive been for the beta test, dont think i'll get the results until tomorrow now though

Agree totally with your comment on the digital cb tests, NOT PREGNANT !!!! Aargh

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck hon!    
xxxx


----------

